# herpetology home course



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

ive just been looking for a home learning course.
and i found a herpetology course on compass education and training.

and was wondering if anybody on here has done this course and if you have would you recomend it or not?

because i dont really want to start doing it if its aload of pants. but if people do recomend it then i will be doing it. 

or if anyone else knows of any other herpetology home course's can you please let me know.

thanks 
stacey x


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Depends what you want, some people like the fact its guided learning but id personally the course money and instead spend it on some quality reptile books instead.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, there is the Proteus reptile trustwhich do a few herpetology courses, the first one is home study, the second one involves going away for a weekend. They are better qualifications by the looks of it an possibly cheaper. 


Reptile rehoming, reptile charity, gifts for reptile lovers


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

Skyespirit86 said:


> Yes, there is the Proteus reptile trustwhich do a few herpetology courses, the first one is home study, the second one involves going away for a weekend. They are better qualifications by the looks of it an possibly cheaper.
> 
> 
> Reptile rehoming, reptile charity, gifts for reptile lovers


 
thanks guys ill have a look now


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Proteus did do courses, guy who organised them left and now they dont appear to reply any course enquiries.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I've just started the Compass one.

Have got the pack for the first module, but haven't handed any work in yet...must get cracking 

Feel free to PM me if you've got any questions though.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I heard before that the Proteus course was bad, so its maybe a good thing they don't do them anymore!


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> I heard before that the Proteus course was bad, so its maybe a good thing they don't do them anymore!


 

hmmmm compass 1 it is then


----------



## Wisey (Mar 15, 2008)

Proteus course is definitly still running and is ran by someone else now.


----------



## sandwell-x (Sep 2, 2008)

Wisey said:


> Proteus course is definitly still running and is ran by someone else now.


 
so does that mean there better then what people are have said now ??? or they still pants


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

i'm with compass,did the zoology intro.They're very good and have got a lot better since i joined.


----------

